# Sky+ and saving programs



## tosullivan (27 Dec 2009)

I started to build up a good selection of decent movies on my sky+ over the last while for the xmas period. Decided to cancel my package for the movies and when I went to watch one of them last night, it looks like you can't unless you keep the package.

Is this true?


----------



## SparkRite (27 Dec 2009)

tosullivan said:


> I started to build up a good selection of decent movies on my sky+ over the last while for the xmas period. Decided to cancel my package for the movies and when I went to watch one of them last night, it looks like you can't unless you keep the package.
> 
> Is this true?


 

Unfortunatly, yes.


----------



## tosullivan (27 Dec 2009)

SparkRite said:


> Unfortunatly, yes.


 since when?  is this always been like this?
is it in the T&C's?


----------



## i dunno (28 Dec 2009)

Always been like that...if you record something and then cancel the channel then you cant watch it....makes sense from their point of view...


----------



## tosullivan (30 Dec 2009)

i dunno said:


> Always been like that...if you record something and then cancel the channel then you cant watch it....makes sense from their point of view...


 ya but I saved it when I paid for it...Its NOT ON..!!!!


----------



## paulregan (15 Jan 2010)

A subscription is much like a rental, you can never own the movies, so thats why they stop it. for anyone else who may get into that boat and need to cancel you need to tranfer the movies to a dvd or hdd recorder before you cancel the subsciption


----------



## Leo (15 Jan 2010)

tosullivan said:


> ya but I saved it when I paid for it...Its NOT ON..!!!!


 
What did the T&Cs you signed up to say about this?


----------

